# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kjo Eshte  Ajo Cfare Tani Ndiej...

## mariaAA

Jam rritur duke pare cdo dite te djele meshen duke degjuar fjalen e zotit.un isha e vogel e babi gjente gjthm nje menyre per te na bindur per te shkuar ne kishe.PO un isha e vogel skuptoja...mdukej aq e merzitshme dhe absurde.me pelqenin historit qe prifti lexonte ne nje liber te trashe te cilin me von ai e puthte...sa deshire kisha qe ti afrohesha atij libri po kisha frik.Kenget ishin aq te bukur...a dhe un kisha edhe te preferuarat e mia.Nuk kaloi kohe kur fillova dalngadal te kuptoja se cfar flitej aty.ne librin e trashe kishte nga ato qe u ben historit e mia te preferuara.KAM par kishen time aty ku dhe un bej pjese te kaloje ne shum faza.Faza te shoqeruara nga shtim i njerzve ne kishe.Kisha ku un bej pjese esht e rrethuar me njerez te cilet jane te gjithe per nje"zotin".Vitin e kaluar ose me sakte veren e kaluar kam kaluar veren me te bukur te jetes sime.Kam marre pjese ne grupin e animatorve prej afro 20 vetash e ishte nje pervoje shum e bukur.ne ishim pergjegjes gjate 3 javeve te organizuara ne kamez,kasall e durres.ne ishim pergjegjes per afro 400 femij.pas atyre 3 javeve jam ndier e lumtur me veten sepse plotsova nji enderr timen te isha dhe un animatore.ANIMATORET E KAMZES JANE NJEREZIT ME TE MIRE QE NJOH E QE DO TAKOJ.ATA KAN HARMONI NDERMJET TYRE EDHE PSE ATA SE KUPTOJNE,ATA JAPIN SHEMBULL GJITH ATYRE FEMIJVE TE CILET CDO TE SHTUNE SHKOJN ME GEZIM NE KISH.JU JENI SHEMBULLI IM E I TYRE SE BASHKU.SHUME PREJ JUSH I TAKOJ CDO DIT E DISA PREJ JUSH JAN TE VETMIT TIFOZE QE SKUADRA IME KA,JU POTHUJSE KURR SKENI MUNGUAR EDHE PSE ZAKONISHT NA KENI TALL PO KJO ANASHKALOHET PO TA MBANI MEND.HAHA.TASHME E KUPTOJ SE CKA AI LIBRI I TRASH ESHT EDHE NE NJE FARE MENYRE JU PO PUNONI PER TJU TREGUAR TE TJERVE PER TE.DO JU RESPEKTOJ GJTHM PER PUNEN TUAJ E PER NJERI TJT.DO JENI GJTHM NE ZEMREN TIME***GRUPI CHIRO**

----------


## Endless

ne thame ca ndjeje ti...

----------


## mariaAA

> ne thame ca ndjeje ti...


KETE NDIEJA UNE TE JU THOJA:P

----------

